
Jekyll Lambda – Minimal Theme for Jekyll - lauriswtf
https://github.com/lauris/jekyll-lambda
======
kmfrk
I highly recommend skeleton.css (getskeleton.com) as a minimal theme for
bootstrapping any website. Almost no learning curve, and it looks good, even
if you don't use the HTML it prefers.

That said, I have customized it a bit, but it's fine right out of the game,
especially the typography.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Also in the same vein --

[http://purecss.io/](http://purecss.io/)

Main difference I find is a little more styling/ramp up and quotient-based
gridding (you can attach semantically named classes for 1/3rd of the space or
2/5ths)

~~~
lewisl9029
Thanks for sharing. I've come across Skeleton before but not Pure.

Pure looks amazing. I especially love the fact that it's modular. The base is
only 1.1 KB, and if you don't need anything other than buttons and grids, you
can get by with less than 3 KB of CSS!

~~~
hardwaresofton
Yeah, it's definitely conceptually similar to Skeleton (I think Skeleton is
lighter though), but I remember seeing Pure first and feeling like it was such
a breath of fresh air compared to the weight of bootstrap

------
CJefferson
While this is slightly off-topic, does anyone have any current opinions on
Jekyll / Pelican / Middleman / etc?

In particular websites which are only part blog.

~~~
itake
I think they are great, but because statically generated sites can limit
growth, just because if you want to add backend features (forms, commenting,
etc.), you may have to switch platforms or use third party services.

I host my own blog on Jekyll and that works awesomely well and I have no plans
for needing a backend server. If I was a startup and wanted to add small
marketing features (email collection, surveys, etc.) then I would consider
moving off of it.

~~~
sgallant
I just set up a Jekyll site on S3 and used formkeep.com for form endpoints.
Worked great (but costs $7/month).

~~~
MarioSpeedwagon
If you want to try a great free one that's all SSL, Hook Forms (.com) is in
beta.

I don't mean to pimp, but we really would love more testing and would send you
an invitation right away. Plus, the free thing.

~~~
budparr
Hook Forms looks good. I'll post it to our tools section at The New Dynamic.
Will it always be free, at least for some functionality?

------
andreineculau
Always nice to see works striving for minimalism. Years ago I was also looking
for a simple theme, bumped into Scribble, and forked into Klotter (swedish for
scribble).

Source:
[https://github.com/blogandreineculaucom/blogandreineculaucom...](https://github.com/blogandreineculaucom/blogandreineculaucom.github.io)

Theme live at: [http://blog.andreineculau.com](http://blog.andreineculau.com)
(blog content not so much alive)

~~~
Fastidious
My Jekyll install ([https://collantes.us/](https://collantes.us/)) is also
minimal. I truly love Jekyll, and the flexibility that presents: add post (.md
file), commit, done.

------
geraldbauer
FYI: The Dr Jekyll's Themes Directory @
[http://drjekyllthemes.github.io](http://drjekyllthemes.github.io) lists 100+
ready-to-use (fork) Jekyll themes including some more minimal themes.

------
Zikes
It doesn't seem to support pagination, e.g. 10 posts per page, next/prev
buttons, etc. Is that a Jekyll limitation, or a theme limitation? If the
latter, would a reasonably competent Jekyll user be able to implement that?

~~~
benoliver999
It's not too hard, and is documented here:
[http://jekyllrb.com/docs/pagination/](http://jekyllrb.com/docs/pagination/).

~~~
Zikes
Thanks, looks straightforward enough.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
My blog is fairly minimal and also built with Jekyll, and licensed under MIT.
Anyone is welcome to repurpose it for their needs:

[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/sircmpwn.github.io](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/sircmpwn.github.io)

------
sgallant
Great theme! Are there any disadvantages to using Disqus as a commenting
system?

~~~
bmelton
Disadvantages of using Disqus as your commenting system:

1\. Your comments are in disqus, and not local to your server 2\. Users with
JS disabled are not going to see the comments 3\. Friends and other would-be
commenters may be banned by Disqus without having been banned by you.

As to point 1, I believe there's an API that you can retrieve your messages
from if you ever want to migrate away from Disqus, but the other two (I think)
hold true no matter what.

------
amai
I recommend Urubu
([http://urubu.jandecaluwe.com/](http://urubu.jandecaluwe.com/)) for building
static websites.

